# is there a good reason not to use a 60L barrel in a MiniWSM build ?



## bigsoftmoose (Mar 24, 2017)

So I'm getting the parts together to build my first MWSM ... I'm having great difficulty finding a pot for a reasonable price -  theres lots of them on ebay f but then you've got the same again in shipping and import tax which puts them in silly money terriitory  - same for UK sourced stock pots etc

So i was wondering about using a 60L steel barrel,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Metal-dru...9500a67&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=222134701313

 spec says its 37cm dia which ought to match the smokey joe - I realise it will be taller, but that's like  two pots stacked :)

I did also think about using a cut down 45 gal barrel on a 57cm kettle, to have a full size WSM clone but that wouldnt be very portable... course theres no reason i can't do both  (as you may gather i like building things)

Interested in peoples thoughts before i press buy


----------



## fwismoker (Mar 24, 2017)

If your dimensions are good for your grill sure no problem.  I have one made out of a 80 quart pot (75 liter)


----------



## bigsoftmoose (Mar 24, 2017)

cool - I've just scored a  second hand Weber Smokey Joe on ebay so i'll wait til I've picked that up and confirmed the measurements, but it looks like it should work.

I'm guessing i'll need to burn off the paint on the barrel before i can use it, and burn out the liner - that should be no problem.  I'll post some build pictures as i go forward


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 24, 2017)

That drum is going to be slightly bigger at 373mm. The SMJ base opening is right at 14" or 355.60mm. Your drum is going to sit on top of the SMJ. Which would simulate placing the lid of the tamale pot on the bottom of the pot. If you rivet or bolt metal angle clips to the bottom the pot will stay on the base.













SMJ-1.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 24, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 24, 2017)

FYI In the Mini-WSM section of this thread there's some good info:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index

Make sure and read up on the side light method that is in there.

Also check out the mini-wsm forum if you haven't already:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3163/mini-wsm


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 24, 2017)

I got my pot from a local Asian Wholesale, about £35.00













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 24, 2017


----------



## bigsoftmoose (Mar 24, 2017)

theres another drum for about half the price at 32cm -  Idly contemplating making a steel collar to fit it onto the WSJ - decisions decision


----------



## joel75 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bigsoftmoose, interesting to follow this, are you going to post some pictures of your build along the way?..


----------



## bigsoftmoose (Mar 26, 2017)

that's the intention Joel .. i'll probably start a new thread in the builds forum on the main board, but i'll put a link here.  I'm currently assembling the bits... Ive found a supplier with cheap barrels so i'm getting a small (60-70L) one and a couple of big ones so i can try a UDS build, as well as possibly making a less mini WSM  (and a couple of plastic barrels for compost bins) - if i find a pot in the meantime i'll repurpose the small barrel into a mini uds

As i said on my intro thread I like building stuff... I'm also thinking on how to built a creosote collector for my cold smoker...  so you'll see various build threads from me as time goes on  ( although i'll make the time to smoke so stuff as well ;)


----------



## joel75 (Mar 27, 2017)

I shall watch this space then,I'm hoping to build my own in the distant future,but first I shall make the most of my callow smoker..


----------

